# Science vs. God: Does Progress Trump Faith?



## bullethead (Dec 7, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/science-vs-god-does-progress-trump-faith-202019706.html



> Three out of five scientists do not believe in God, but two out of five do, said John Donvan, opening a debate on the issue of science and religion yesterday (Dec. 5) in New York.
> 
> The discussion pitted the perspectives from both sides against one another: Does science refute religion? Or does science address a different set of questions, with answers that can point toward religious truths?
> 
> ...


----------



## bullethead (Dec 7, 2012)

Here is some good reading about a Universe from "Nothing"

http://scienceforums.com/topic/23724-universe-from-nothing/


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 7, 2012)

> "We know we can do it without God," Shermer said.


Do what?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 7, 2012)

bullethead said:


> Here is some good reading about a Universe from "Nothing"
> 
> http://scienceforums.com/topic/23724-universe-from-nothing/



Why did you put quotations around the word nothing? Do you mean that the universe really did come from something?


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 7, 2012)

I was impressed, and surprised, that 40% of scientists believe in God.    For 40% to believe, there must be some kind of data or evidence to drive them to that conclusion.  

I enjoyed it, Bullet.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 7, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Why did you put quotations around the word nothing? Do you mean that the universe really did come from something?



what I mean is "READ" the posts in the link that was "provided"


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 7, 2012)

bullethead said:


> what I mean is "READ" the posts in the link that was "provided"



I read some of it. I like our forum better.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 7, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> I was impressed, and surprised, that 40% of scientists believe in God.    For 40% to believe, there must be some kind of data or evidence to drive them to that conclusion.
> 
> I enjoyed it, Bullet.



And the same ,albeit equally opposite, can be said for the other 60%.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 7, 2012)

everyone (mostly) expects scientists to be non-believers.  I never expected 40%.....even though 10% would still make one ask how a PhD could be a theist with all the learning and knowledge he possessed.    Just goes to show you that you don't have to 'circumvent your intelligence' to believe in a god.  Many advanced thinkers do....and obviously not from a blind faith....it's science-based for many.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 7, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> everyone (mostly) expects scientists to be non-believers.  I never expected 40%.....even though 10% would still make one ask how a PhD could be a theist with all the learning and knowledge he possessed.    Just goes to show you that you don't have to 'circumvent your intelligence' to believe in a god.  Many advanced thinkers do....and obviously not from a blind faith....it's science-based for many.



They will all tell you that ultimately they believe because they feel it in their heart.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 7, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> everyone (mostly) expects scientists to be non-believers.  I never expected 40%.....even though 10% would still make one ask how a PhD could be a theist with all the learning and knowledge he possessed.    Just goes to show you that you don't have to 'circumvent your intelligence' to believe in a god.  Many advanced thinkers do....and obviously not from a blind faith....it's science-based for many.



It would be interesting to know how many of the 40% make the educated guess about the existence of a God/how many take the blind faith route/how many juggle both due to upbringing and work.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 7, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> They will all tell you that ultimately they feel it in their heart.



Really?    "All", Ambush?    I read articles from scientists everyday that show they believe because of science.   Surely I don't have to provide quotes?


----------



## bullethead (Dec 7, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> They will all tell you that ultimately they feel it in their heart.



Rarely does anyone come to that conclusion without having it been part of their upbringing. More than likely the 40% were religious before they were scientists.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 7, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Really?    "All", Ambush?    I read articles from scientists everyday that show they believe because of science.   Surely I don't have to provide quotes?



If you read those articles everyday there has got to be an awful lot of those articles (and scientists) to refer to.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 7, 2012)

bullethead said:


> Rarely does anyone come to that conclusion without having it been part of their upbringing. More than likely the 40% were religious before they were scientists.



As usual, you are speculating, Bullet.   "more than likely" is just your own opinion.

So, you're saying that it would be very difficult to find a scientist that was once an atheist but is now a theist?


----------



## bullethead (Dec 7, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> As usual, you are speculating, Bullet.   "more than likely" is just your own opinion.
> 
> So, you're saying that it would be very difficult to find a scientist that was once and atheist but is now a theist?



I actually think you are speculating that we would believe you read articles EVERYDAY from scientists that believe because of science.
Do you seek these articles out daily, are you part of a group that shares these stories, or have you read about things like that and just used daily very loosely??


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 7, 2012)

So, you are denying that you were speculating when you said, "more than likely"?


----------



## bullethead (Dec 7, 2012)

Nope. But I'd bet ya $5 on it


----------



## bullethead (Dec 7, 2012)

And are you denying that there is not a day that goes by where you have not read an article by a scientist that states they believe in a God because of science????????


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 7, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> I was impressed, and surprised, that 40% of scientists believe in God.    For 40% to believe, there must be some kind of data or evidence to drive them to that conclusion.
> 
> I enjoyed it, Bullet.



Nope, 40% of scientists understand science. That sounds about right.


----------

